# Who Buys The Most Do You Think?



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

ok guys and girls who do you think buys the most from this forum or is interested in the most things from what you see in the classifieds section ?

Just seein how many people answer this and how far it can go lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

there is a few people on here that seem really interested in everything, not mentioning names


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I buy a fair bit on here but I tend to do it via PM not publically posting.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> there is a few people on here that seem really interested in everything, not mentioning names


not that its a bad thing but i notice you go after alot of things...

Its just good to see people actually taking things serious 

You are a credit to the reptile community i say ( all of u )


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

you are the same, always after a bargain lol, things i ask about dont usually have a price so i ask for a price and it usually is a little to high, if not then i buy it


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

if you go through your posts 80-90% of them are in the classifieds section


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

I think people like you are a credit to herpatology thats all i was sayin


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> if you go through your posts 80-90% of them are in the classifieds section


Yes i know lol


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont think there is anything wrong with people buying alot of pets - aslong as they can care for them and give them everything they need.

Freekygeeky shows alot of interest in things but she has great setups for everything so I dont have a problem with it.
I would only ever get a problem if I thought someone wasnt caring for them after buying them.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

i buy quite a bit from the snake section via pm

what i hate is there not being a price or location
make me an offer thread
should be there buy default


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

exactly 

care is the main thing and DD really does as i've seen ( not in person )


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I dont think there is anything wrong with people buying alot of pets - aslong as they can care for them and give them everything they need.
> 
> Freekygeeky shows alot of interest in things but she has great setups for everything so I dont have a problem with it.
> I would only ever get a problem if I thought someone wasnt caring for them after buying them.


 
my stuff takes up more of the house than me lol


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I post in there alot. I have sold alot recently, and am now after Snakes, so no doubt I will continue to post in there. As DirtyDozen said, sometimes I post just to enquire about delivery options or price.
I could post 300 posts in there, and only end up buying one animal. It is part of the process of looking foran Animal that suits you, is affordable, and close enough!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Im in a 1 bedroomed flat and I have vivs on the kitchen side, blocking windows etc lol.
Aslong as they are well looked after - who cares how many you buy!


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Synergy, wasn't it you that tried to have a go at me when I advised someone on a classifieds thread not to house 2 male Beardies together? Never did get a response or apology from you for that.
Anyone can make a statement like you did without facts. All you did was insult me for trying to help someone, and make me take an instant dislike to you.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i have them in every room apart from the bathroom
i dont drink or go out so all my money goes into the reps(apart from ciggys but iam trying to stop honest lol)


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> Synergy, wasn't it you that tried to have a go at me when I advised someone on a classifieds thread not to house 2 male Beardies together? Never did get a response or apology from you for that.
> Anyone can make a statement like you did without facts. All you did was insult me for trying to help someone, and make me take an instant dislike to you.


Sorry mate i dont recall that thread... but if i did and you never got an apology then here you go...

Sorry for upsetting you


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i have them in every room apart from the bathroom
> i dont drink or go out so all my money goes into the reps(apart from ciggys but iam trying to stop honest lol)


So why aint i rich? coz i dont do none of that stuff lol


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Synergy said:


> Sorry mate i dont recall that thread... but if i did and you never got an apology then here you go...
> 
> Sorry for upsetting you


You didn't upset me, far from it. You made a statement based on no fact, so you made me dislike you. I'm sure you're not going to lose any sleep over it. I know I'm not. 
If I can be arsed I may even link you to it.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> You didn't upset me, far from it. You made a statement based on no fact, so you made me dislike you. I'm sure you're not going to lose any sleep over it. I know I'm not.
> If I can be arsed I may even link you to it.


Feel free but i aint here for an argument nor sarcasm i can get enough of that here lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

calm down children:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

:crazy:I wish i could buy everything, but i'm poor.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

tbh i knew this thread was gonna cause some arguements for some reason:lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, heading for an argument, knew it as soon as I saw the title lol..


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> calm down children:lol2::lol2:


Weren't you pissed with him a few posts back for implying you were buy-happy?

Would you be happy with this?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/80961-2-male-beardies-set-up.html#post1168692
I know I wasn't!


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> tbh i knew this thread was gonna cause some arguements for some reason:lol2:



Well it shouldnt but its up to the people to decide if they wanna be funny about it or not..

No one can effect the freedom of speech ( bound n gag em maybe? ) NO ?


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> Weren't you pissed with him a few posts back for implying you were buy-happy?


As said DD read it wrong and we've sorted it out



EddieLizzard said:


> Would you be happy with this?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/80961-2-male-beardies-set-up.html#post1168692
> I know I wasn't!


Well for that mate i apologise


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Synergy said:


> Well for that mate i apologise


I accept your apology. I would love to see the examples of where I have "hit" the one trying to help out, though.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i was mate but i just took what he said the wrong way, and i was only messing saying calm down children lol


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> I accept your apology. I would love to see the examples of where I have "hit" the one trying to help out, though.


I just been goin through the thread and its majorly wrong it wasnt u i was supposed to of quoted on...

So apologise again


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

ok ave asked for it to be deleted.. sorry for the upset ppl


----------

